# Difference between subclass 190 and subclass 187?



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

I am keen on migrating to Australia.My occupation does nor fall in the general list i.e SOL.
But it does fall in CSOL.One agent suggested me subclass 190 where as other suggested me subclass 187.

What is the difference between Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme visa (subclass 187).

Regards
Jsingh


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jsingh37 said:


> Dear Seniors, I am keen on migrating to Australia.My occupation does nor fall in the general list i.e SOL. But it does fall in CSOL.One agent suggested me subclass 190 where as other suggested me subclass 187. What is the difference between Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme visa (subclass 187). Regards Jsingh


187 requires employer sponsorship by a regional employer. 190 requires state sponsorship by a state with your occupation on their skills list.


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> 187 requires employer sponsorship by a regional employer. 190 requires state sponsorship by a state with your occupation on their skills list.



Thanks for the revert.

So does it mean that :

Incase I want apply in 187, then I have to first find employers in each region who are willing to sponsor me?......How can I find employers who are willing to sponsor me?...

Incase I want apply in 190, then I have to ask the state government to sponsor me ?.

I am not clear which class of visa to apply in...187 or 190.What is the process flow in each case.


Regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Finding an employer to sponsor you can be very challenging if you aren't in the country to apply. Most employers will want you to already be able to work here without having to go through the time and effort to sponsor you.

If you have a choice between the two visas, the 190 is the much better option. The 187 visa has a condition that you must remain working for the employer for 2 years after the visa is granted (if you're made redundant, there is often flexibility, but you can't quit). The 190 visa has no conditions attached - you're supposed to remain living/working in the nominating state for 2 years but there are currently no consequences if you don't do that.


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Finding an employer to sponsor you can be very challenging if you aren't in the country to apply. Most employers will want you to already be able to work here without having to go through the time and effort to sponsor you.
> 
> If you have a choice between the two visas, the 190 is the much better option. The 187 visa has a condition that you must remain working for the employer for 2 years after the visa is granted (if you're made redundant, there is often flexibility, but you can't quit). The 190 visa has no conditions attached - you're supposed to remain living/working in the nominating state for 2 years but there are currently no consequences if you don't do that.


Thanks .

So in that case I consider 190.....but does you also suggest considering the state sponsored 489 visa too?

And in both the cases i.e 190 and 489...the state needs to nominate.

-Is this nomination process is automatic?

-Can i apply for just one state or multiple states?

-If multiple staes are allowed then do I have to approach all the states individually or can it be done in one go...and how?

Regards


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

jsingh37 said:


> Thanks .
> 
> So in that case I consider 190.....but does you also suggest considering the state sponsored 489 visa too?
> 
> ...


Depends on your priorities. 190 allows you to live in capital territories although you will have to live in regional areas for atleast 4 years under visa 489.

1) You have to submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) to be considered for nomination.

2) Yes, you can apply for multiple states. But only state per EOI i.e one state at a time.

3) It can be done in one go although one state at a time. You have to lodge an application at SkillSelect


----------



## jsingh37 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Mr.Aftab.

So it means I need to submit the EOI as many times as the number of states I want to apply for i nsubclass 190 and 489...have I understood correct ?Submission of EOI is a free cost?

And if by good God chance, if I get nominations from more than one state...then one can apply for visa to all the states which have given nomination or can it be applied only to one state?

Sorry ,the questions are slightly long and complex.

Regards


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

I am not an expert regarding application to multiple states.
But at a time you can lodge EOI for only one state. But can apply for both type of visas 190 & 489. Once nomination is received from either of the visa category: If you choose to apply further than the nomination for the other category is halted until the outcome of visa.


----------

